# Django Unchained



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I had to go to the movies to see this one... caught it yesterday. Really great flick.

It's a revenge story... just like Inglorious Basterds... if you liked that one, you're gonna love this one.

Outside of having to put up with a mediocre presentation (the Regal Movie Theater I went to had uncomfortable seats, the audio was blah and the PQ was atrocious)... it's another Tarantino home run. Interesting -complex -plot. Great dialog. And a multitude of uncomfortable scenes that are unpredictable. A+


Now... before you watch it, I HIGHLY suggest that you listen to this interview of Tarantino by Terry Gross. Not to be controversial, but I'm not a huge fan of Terry Gross. But, I heard there had been some testy moments between her and Tarantino and wanted to listen. What I found is a fascinating interview in which Tarantino gives a history of the Django movies and Spaghetti Westerns. Really helps to frame why he made the movie as he did.

Anyhow, I recommend listening to this:

http://www.npr.org/2013/01/02/168200139/quentin-tarantino-unchained-and-unruly


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw Django the other week and I thought it was excellent. The writing was very good and there are many funny lines. It’s a pretty long movie but it doesn’t feel like it. As with any Tarantino film it’s not for everyone but for those that are fans I’m sure you’ll enjoy it.


----------



## Bluehinder (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm a huge QT fan, and thought Django was his best movie by far. But then, my second favorite is Planet Terror.


----------

